# Peacock Eel: Normal?



## BrookTrout (Jun 18, 2013)

I have had this peacock eel for only 3 days, and everything that I read about them is that they are shy especially when first introduced to a new tank, and they often do not eat right away. I did not attempt to feed him on day one, but on days two and three he has readily taken to frozen bloodworms. I expected him to be a rare sighting given the number of hiding places available, but he is almost always out and about. When I came home this evening, he was out treading water above the rocks.

Does anyone have enough experience to say if this is normal behavior for the species? He seems very healthy and content, but not acting at I suspected.


----------



## BrookTrout (Jun 18, 2013)

*as I expected


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe it's just outgoing, if it's eating then it should be fine, does it look unhealthy?


----------



## BrookTrout (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, he looks healthy and I am not really worried about him. I am very happy to have it out and active, it is just the complete opposite of what I expected from him. I just wondered how common such an outgoing peacock eel was.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well if he's eatin alright and enjoying the tank, then I think he's just a very happy happy eel.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I have had several of these. Some were very active some were secretive. All are incredible escape artists. The only 2 i have now are in a tank with only sponge filters as no matter how tightly i seemed to get the filter intakes and outlets on the back of tank surrounded they always found a way to squeeze out. One good thing about these eels is their ability to survive out of the water. I have picked a couple up off floor that were bone dry and shriveled up thrown them back in tank and they looked none the worse for wear after a day or so. Seemed to me that the more active ones were the ones that are more likely to escape. So make sure tank is well sealed they will exit through hob filter returns, I even had one go in the output of a 350 GPH cannister filter so they are strong swimmers also. Make sure any opening in the tank is sealed off and secured.


----------



## BrookTrout (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you, SupeDM. I heard they have a tendency to leap, which is why I have him in a tank with a solid lid and underwater filtration. I wasn't prepared for how active or how hungry this guy would be. He is eating bloodworms very well, but I am not sure how much he should be getting. Any thoughts? I also wasn't prepared for his bio-load if he keeps eating at the pace he is, and my little Fluval U3 probably won't be enough. I upgraded the tank from a 29 to a 37 gallon, and since I was going to keep the stocking low, I thought the existing U3 that supported my tiger barb/community 29 would be enough for the new setup (2 bolivian rams, one angel fish, 1 rubber lip pleco, and the peacock eel). I am sort of stuck on filtration, without adding escape routes. I have thought about adding another Fluval U3 to the other side of the tank. Fish health over looks, right?


----------

